# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Instant dreams?

## Jaden

I start to dream the instant I fall asleep. I was under the impression that that was not the normal case. Can someone explain what is going on or if it is normal to dream like this.

Thanks for all your help.

----------


## panta-rei

It can be normal. It's obviously not impossible (WILD) but I wonder how you know you had a dream the instant you fell asleep...

----------


## Robot_Butler

What kinds of dreams are they?  It is common to get brief flashes of dreamlets and HI when you are first falling asleep.  It is also common to go right into a dream when you are sleep deprived or taking a nap.

----------


## kevinxxx

I have also experienced this. I have woken from a dream and when i checked the clock maybe only 10-20 mins would have passed

----------


## Shift

REM-onset is always a possibility, it's especially common in people who have some sleep disorders. Could be the answer. Could be that you're simply remembering NREM dreams. Does this always happen? Does it happen especially after you've napped and then gone back to sleep?

----------


## Jaden

I don't think I have a sleep disorder, though I can only sleep for a maximum of 8 hours at a time, seriously its a limit. The specifics of my dreaming when I sleep  are in two parts. The first part is in that I fall asleep by entering a dream state of some kind, which basically means that sleeping occurs for me when I start dreaming, its like a side effect. The other thing that indicates that i dream immediately into sleep is that no matter when I am woken up, I am being pulled out of a dream, if I've been sleeping for ten minutes or two hours the reaction is the same. However if I have been woken up with less sleep, let's say 15 minutes, I have more difficulty retaining the dream in my memory as opposed to if I have been sleeping for a few hours and get woken up.

I am just wondering if dreaming and sleep are connected in any specific way that explains my circumstances, Do I have to dream to sleep? I don't know, but it appears that way for me. I wonder what dreamless sleep is like? Anyway thank you everyone for your help if anyone knows any more specifics I would greatly appreciate it, also If anyone could point me towards others who have posted about this topic.

----------

